# Cisco CCNA (Subnetzmaske)



## desfar (25. August 2008)

Hi,
ich habe meine Frage.

your network has been assiged The network number 202.10.40.0. your manager requests That you come up with a subnet maske That allows at least 10 subnets, but no subnet should allow more That 10 hosts. what is The best subnet maske to use?

als antwort  255.255.255.248 warum? danke


----------



## Loveboat (7. Oktober 2008)

na das sieht wohl nach nem typischen Cisco-Bug aus. 

Um 10 Hosts in einem Subnetz bilden zu können benötigt man ein /28 welches 16x in ein Class C Netzwerk reinpasst.


----------

